# 32 lashed size-error



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

I am looking for new boots for this season. After some testing I found 32 lashed really nice. The velcro on top of inner boot was one thing that got me.
(32 Lashed Snowboard Boots 2012 | evo)

I found last years model on sale for a reasonable price and order them.

Since I have a bigger left foot I always tries left foot first and it was perfect. Then I tried right foot and it was tighter near the toe part of the boot. Strange since right foot is smaller. I walked around for a while but the feeling didn't change. 

After removeing inner boot I found that the seam was different comparing left and right. 

Have anyone seen anything like this? 
(The top boot is the left boot which feels great)
There must be some fault from the store. I have sent them an email, but no response yet.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Even if the seams are different, the liners looks the same length. I have the same boots. I'll check when I get home to see if they have the same stitching. I have no size difference in mine like you are mentioning. If the sizing is minorly tight, you could go get them baked and pack them out a little.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Something certainly happened while those were getting made. I think the supervisor may have skipped a whipping on the little asian girl that sewed those.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

looks like your liners where made during a shift change.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

sleev-les said:


> Even if the seams are different, the liners looks the same length. I have the same boots. I'll check when I get home to see if they have the same stitching. I have no size difference in mine like you are mentioning. If the sizing is minorly tight, you could go get them baked and pack them out a little.


The inner boots has the same length and perhaps baking them will remove the preassure I feel. But I think not since the placement of the seam is exact where I feel the preassure.

Still no response from the store which is strange because the has previous always been quick in their response.

Great if you can post a picture of your inner boots. Do you have 2012 year model?


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

SGoldwin said:


> The inner boots has the same length and perhaps baking them will remove the preassure I feel. But I think not since the placement of the seam is exact where I feel the preassure.
> 
> Still no response from the store which is strange because the has previous always been quick in their response.
> 
> Great if you can post a picture of your inner boots. Do you have 2012 year model?


I will post what I have later today when I get home. I haven't looked at the inner lining, but I know I don't feel pressure in the ball of my foot like you are explaining. I bought them new at the end of last season (2012) and haven't ridden them yet, but am getting mine baked so I can pack them out a little in the toe. I'm a weird size. Between 8.5 and 9 so I just need to pack out the toe just a little bit to fit the front right.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hand sewn liners it happens. You should never size to the bigger foot ever!


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hand sewn liners it happens. You should never size to the bigger foot ever!


But his time it was the other way around - tighter for the smaller foot.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

After a while I received a response from the online-store. They have looked into several other lashed boots with similar differens where the seam is. So it's nothing wrong then ??

I have the option to return the boots or see if a heating will help. I spoked to the local store and they should help me with heating - some day next week.
Hopefully this will help.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I meant to post up after I looked at mine, but got sidetracked. Mine are symmetrical. They are not like yours.... Hope that helps.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

sleev-les said:


> I meant to post up after I looked at mine, but got sidetracked. Mine are symmetrical. They are not like yours.... Hope that helps.


Thanks for the input. Good to know if baking boot doesn't work.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine are symmetrical too. Exact same inners.


----------

